# Bolt remote with TCL Roku TV



## Rod Williams (Jan 30, 2008)

Is anyone using the Bolt with a TCL Roku TV? I am wondering if the tivo remote can maneuver on the tcl screen. Most of our tv viewing will be thru the tivo bolt, but occasionally may watch antenna tv or dvd. I would like for the remote to be able to turn on the tv and select the connected bolt without using the tcl remote.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I have no experience with the Roku TCL tv, but the Bolt does have 3 different codes that work for TCL tvs. If one of them does work, it should be able to power the tv on and switch inputs I would suspect.


----------

